# Some Ideas



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

So right now I am setting up my first salt water tank and I am wanting to focus on it with school starting and all. I won't have time to maintain the freshwater tanks so they are being torn down. Within a year or so the saltwater tanks will be virtually self sufficient in most aspects. No need for very much monitoring or dosing etc. My plan is next summer when that happens, is to set up a 75 gallon freshwater tank. I would use this to house breeding pairs of kribs. My plan was this for the 75 gallon. I would like two or three pairs of kribs in the tank or a total of 6. Not sure if that will work, but I feel like having more than one pair would be more realistic and strengthen the pair bonds. This is being said with my experience with a pair of kribs breeding and raising fry unsuccefully being the only kribs in the tank. The bond seems loose to me. This tank would be moderatly planted, with drift wood piles, and rock piles and caves for spawing. I was thinking of having 7 bloodfin tetras, 7 blue tetras, and 7 hatchetfish as dithers and otos for algae control with maybe 3 SAE's. My main concern is if the three pairs or six kribs will work together? Any other comments are welcome, trying to make it interesting as well as possible without deaths caused by aggression.


----------

